# Load Data For 7mm Rem Mag. 168 SMK and IMR 7828 ssc



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

My 7mm loves the 162 Amax and RL-22, however my supply of both are rapidly dwindling!

I bought a box of 168 SMKs and IMR 7828 ssc to try out. Would someone with a current sierra manual mind posting the min/max charge for this combo? I've searched around and haven't been able to find an answer, short of me buying a sierra manual.

Thanks in advance!

Also, if anyone knows where I could score some RL-22 or 162 Amax for a decent price, I'd appreciate the tip. Also, I have Varget I'd be willing to trade for those items.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I have never been able to beat RL-22 in the 7 Mag. Do you hunt with the A-max?-----SS


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

7828 is my powder of choice atm for my 7STW, should be fine in the 7mag. I tried also tried RL19, RL22, RL25, H1000 etc but 7828 was the most forgiving and accurate with the best velocity. 

You will like it and 7828 seems to have remained in stock for most of the past year so its much more available.

-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

7828 is the hands down best in my Dakota as well. Don't remember what I loaded in the 7 mag.-----SS


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks SS and DallanC

I've heard of good reports of 7828 in the 7mm. I have some H-1000 as well, but I want to try 7828 first. RL-22 has been awesome in the 7mm and 270 WSM so far. I'll have to report on accuracy when I get some I the sierras loaded up. 

SS- the A max has definitely been my #1 bullet. As far as hunting goes, my wife used my rifle this past season and the A Max put a small buck down quite easily. The lungs were torn to shreds and he only took 3 steps after the shot. I saw similar results when my FIL shot a buck with his .308 (168 A max). Anything bigger than deer and I'll step up to a 160 accubond though.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Cal-Ranch in American Fork had a dozen or so cans of 7828 on the shelves for over 6 months. I eventually bought a couple as it was apparent it wasn't one of the powders everyone was desperate to find and I didn't want to contribute to any shortages.

-DallanC


----------



## RBoomK (Feb 10, 2011)

Sierra Manual
7mm Rem Mag
#1930 .284" 168 gr. HPBT MatchKing
C.O.A.L. 3.260"
IMR 7828
Start load = 62.2 
Max load = 66.4


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

RBoomK said:


> Sierra Manual
> 7mm Rem Mag
> #1930 .284" 168 gr. HPBT MatchKing
> C.O.A.L. 3.260"
> ...


Thanks a ton!


----------

